# Ghost Shrimp color change



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi All,

I have a GS that has changed to a chalk white color and is still quite healthy. The change happened about a month ago and I thought sence that usually means they are in trouble that the little guy was going to expire. But he is as healthy as can be 30 days later. I will try to get a photo as it is quite interesting, they are in a 29G with heavy plants so getting a photo is tuff sometimes....

Anyone had this happen before?

Bill


----------



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

May be a different kind of shrimp. A lot of LFs sell all kinds of srhimp under ghost / glass shrimp.


----------



## rspiegel (Oct 3, 2006)

Ya I had one the same way. When I did a water change 50%. It did not make it. Also lost 2 others the next day. Maybe not but wish it would have lived it was cool white.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

This one is still alive after 60+ days, but it is beginning to show signs of stress and has not molted...On another forum this has been brought up and a possible reason for the color change could be a unknown factor in the water causing the shrimp to loose their ability to molt thus resulting in eventual death.

Not sure as to the reason, but it appears he is in trouble now...All the cherries, other ghosts, and bamboo shrimp are fine. 

Bill


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

I think that's how my indian longarm started. I bought it as a ghost shrimp, then it started to get a kind of milky color, grew some vertical black tiger stripes, and its arms got real long. I looked it up and it's actually an Indian Longarm shrimp. 

Just monitor ammonia and nitrites each day, and fix them if they are high. (Do water changes.) But if you add other medicines you are likely to kill the shrimp, inverts are very sensitive. So it's best not to add medicines at this point. 

Go here: http://www.shrimpcrabsandcrayfish.co.uk/Shrimp.htm?Longarm.htm~mainFrame

And look for "indian shrimp". That's my shrimp, and might be what you have also. 

How big is this shrimp right now? Mine's body is about 3.5 inches right now and he seems to have stopped growing for the most part but he sheds about every 3 months.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

What a great site with lots of good info! Unfortunately it is indeed a GS and it is about 1.25 inches...

I always keep close tabs on the H2O and do weekly water changes on this tank.

Here is the shrimp in person...


----------



## ram man (Apr 30, 2005)

Ghost shrimp, you can tell by the red bands on the arms


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

I have to correct my assessement. Just keep an eye on the shrimp. If he is acting normal that he might survive. He does look a little too white to be healthy. If you are adding iodine to the water it could be poisoning him. 

Iodine is not required for freshwater invertebrates and there are no studies which prove they do. Iodine MIGHT be required for saltwater inverts, but not freshwater inverts.


----------



## joshpg3412 (Sep 26, 2007)

That's what my ghost shrimp look like right before they shed their exoskeleton, which happens once every few weeks, perhaps once a month. They'll hide for about 2 days after that and then return, clear as ever.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

The shrimp in question has sence molted and appears fine, just never have had one get that white for such a long time... All the GS in this tank (29G, CO2, Heavy plants, 2WPG Light) although still clear have taken on a greenish color and are quite nice looking and two are again berried and soon to have more young. Quite a few usually survive in the dense foliage, but they are in a community tank and the Guppies get some when they are very tiny if they don't stay out of sight. There are also RCS and Bamboo Shrimp in this tank.

Bill


----------

